# Sourdough Flap-Jacks



## walle (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, if Bassman is going to blame me for his cheese addiction, I'm blaming him for my current obsession with sourdough.

Made some flap-jacks this morning from a simple looking recipe I found on the internet - hoping others here will send me some good ones forward.

Sponge that I started last night - this stuff is just incredible! Starter/Milk/Flour


Adding in the egg/BP/BS, etc


Finally! SD Batter


And my breakfast!


Very good - reminds me a lot of "beer pancakes" we make when hunting and camping. Good O'l Anntie J instant PC mix with beer instead of water.

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## bassman (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm glad you're finding a use for the starter, Tracey!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  No need to wory about feeding it if you're using it every day.  Fine looking pancakes!


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

U gotta love sourdough pancakes !!!!


----------

